# JSF-Ctrl h:inputText Problem mit Umlauten



## ArgV (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

haben folgendes Problem:

folgender CodeSnipSet:


```
<div> 
  <h:inputText id="firstname" value="" style="width:65%;" />
</div>
```

in dem inputfled kann der user seinen namen eingeben...gibt der nutzer jedoch bei seiner eingabe einen Umlaut ein, dann verändert sich das inputfeld in seiner breite und springt auf einmal auf eine andere breite...zum teil dann über den randsichtbereich hinnaus. bei eingabe ohne umlaute bleibt des ctrl in seiner breite fest. kennt jemand solch ein komisches phänomen? habe es auch shcon versucht zusätzlich durch das size-Attribut zu begrenzen aber bei umlaute wird es auf einmal breiter....


----------



## maki (30. Jan 2008)

Zeige uns doch mal den erzeugten HTML code.

Warum du ein DIV verwendst verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht..


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2008)

hola,

yo das mit dem div war nur der übersichthalber für mich...kann ic nat. weglassen^^

also der output sieht wie folgt aus:


```
<input id="userAccountForm:firstname" type="text" name="userAccountForm:firstname" value="" style="width:65%;" />
```


----------



## maki (30. Jan 2008)

panelgrid und panelGroup sind einer der am meisten verwendeten Komponenten in JSF, solltest mehr damit arbeiten.
Dazu kommt das du HTML un JSF Tags nicht belibieg mischen darfst, deswegen meine Frage nach dem DIV, so macht man das nciht in JSF, gibt ganz komische Fehler, zumindest mit JSF 1.1.x.

Das HTML sieht OK aus, könnte am Browser liegen, schon mal mit einem anderen versucht?


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2008)

hi,

naja ich arbeite mit richfaces und facelets daher die html-mischung mit drin. jsf verwende ich die aktuellste version...ok ich schau mir mal die anderen ctrl an.


----------

